
Cyberpunk 2077 Dev Team Will Work Extra Long Hours After Latest Delay - haunter
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/cyberpunk-2077-dev-team-will-work-extra-long-hours/1100-6472839/
======
rafaelvasco
Game has huge scope and is very ambitious as usual for CDPR. Most likely they
have lots of bugs creeping in at these final stages; Gamedev is the most
complex area of development no doubt. I work in the gamedev industry
professionally and at home as an indie and can only respect these guys. I
can't handle crunch at all. Almost died when tried to do it.

~~~
lewisj489
> Gamedev is the most complex area of development no doubt

Are you actually implying that building a game is the hardest most complex
task you could possibly imagine?

~~~
Cpoll
It might be. I'd bet the AAA gamedev industry has the worst code quality on
average, due to a combination of routine crunch, large team sizes working on
the same product, and an "if it works, ship it" mentality.

~~~
trentlott
And the apparent state that, not only can they not get the thing made as
proscribed in the amount of time - how do they make it robustly designed with
mind for future use?

They're like a freshman finishing their paper the night before - hell no they
didn't edit for clarity, much less added depth.

------
sasasassy
Sad, they should just delay it. One year crunch to finish Witcher 3? They
should have better worker protection laws.

~~~
rasz
What exactly is sad? Studio is in EU, not US or Asia. There are strong labour
protection laws in place. Nobody will be forced to do overtime for free. We
have 8 hour work days with 40 hour max per week, 8 hour total overtime per
week and 150 hours total overtime per year limit.

"Zgodnie z art. 131 Kodeksu pracy tygodniowy czas pracy łącznie z godzinami
nadliczbowymi nie powinien przekroczyć przeciętnie 48 godzin w okresie
rozliczeniowym.

Dodatkowo art. 151 § 3 określa, że limit godzin nadliczbowych na dany rok
kalendarzowy nie powinien przekroczyć 150 godzin."

There are additional protections for parents of young children etc.

------
WorldMaker
This news moves this game down on my interest list. Forcing your team into
crunch for so long isn't healthy, and doesn't produce the best software.

It's a management failure if the game was announced too far in advance, and
that shouldn't be a reason to punish the development team.

------
lewisj489
Wow 8 months of crunch time? That's ridiculous.

~~~
rasz
It comes down to 1 extra hour per day in accordance with local labour law.

